

An Easy Way to Increase Creativity - thinking about distant things - yagibear
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=an-easy-way-to-increase-c

======
hariis
It's amazing as to how, they say, creativity is commonly thought of. I believe
Creativity is an energy state vibrating at a certain frequency and Anyone can
enter that state.

So then, certain conditions (like the space around you) help more than others
to enter that state. What kind of space helps you depends on the you.

